# Northbridge kaputt bzw. was macht die überhaupt?



## djatzmo (22. November 2005)

*Northbridge kaputt bzw. was macht die überhaupt?*

Hi,
habe das Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Board. Der Standard Lüfter (der kleine Laute) auf der Northbridge (is doch die Northbridge, oder?) is immer hänegengeblieben und war teilweise blockiert. Habe mir dann von Asus den einen Ersatz Lüfter zukommen lassen. Habe den alten dann auch ausgewechselt. Bin dabei aber leider mit einem Werkzeug abgerutscht und habe auf der Rückseite des Mainboards einen kleinen Kratzer hinterlassen.
Nun ist der Prozssor immer zu 100% ausgelastet und es dauert schon ca. 5-10 Minuten bis man überhaupt ins System kommt. Wenn man dann etwas ausführen möchte, gute Nacht! Elendig langsam!
Habe nun den Verdacht, dass entweder der Kratzer den Chip beschädigt hat oder der Chip schon vorher wegen der Überhitzung Schaden genommen hat. Der Rechner lief auch mehrere Tage durch.
Habe dann versucht ein neues System draufzuspielen. Habe ich nach ca. 5 Stunden abgebrochen. Also denke ich, dass man einen Software Fehler ausschliessen kann. Denn es ist ja nicht nur unter Windows sondern sofort wenn man den Computer einschaltet. Kann das etwas mit der Northbridge zu tun haben? Was macht die überhaupt?


----------



## MaxFragg (22. November 2005)

*AW: Northbridge kaputt bzw. was macht die überhaupt?*

also die northbridge sorgt für eine verbindung zwischen der peripherie und dem prozessor, sie stellt z.b. die pci, die pcie, peg, agp, usb und andere anschlüsse zur verfügung. Bei anderen Prozessoren als A64/Opterons sorgt sie auch für die speicheranbindung, aber die haben ja einen onchip controller. Auch die laufwerke hängen oft an ihr. Dass du die northbrige selber zerstört hat glaub ich nicht, eher einfach eine leiterbahn, die sich vl mit eine bleistifft strich wieder schleißen lässt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2005)

*AW: Northbridge kaputt bzw. was macht die überhaupt?*



			
				MaxFragg am 22.11.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> also die northbridge sorgt für eine verbindung zwischen der peripherie und dem prozessor, sie stellt z.b. die pci, die pcie, peg, agp, usb und andere anschlüsse zur verfügung. Bei anderen Prozessoren als A64/Opterons sorgt sie auch für die speicheranbindung, aber die haben ja einen onchip controller. Auch die laufwerke hängen oft an ihr. Dass du die northbrige selber zerstört hat glaub ich nicht, eher einfach eine leiterbahn, die sich vl mit eine bleistifft strich wieder schleißen lässt



laufwerke, pci und weitere anschlüsse werden i.d.r. von der southbridge übernommen, die northbridge ist klassischerweise sitz des speichercontrollers (sofern benötigt), grafikkartenanbindung (agp/peg. die pcie-x1 slots werden derzeit auf allen bords ebenfalls von der southbridge übernommen, die northbridge stellt i.d.r. die 16 hauptlanes zur verfügung. beim neuen nf4 x16 haben beide bridges einen kompletten peg zu bieten), verbindung zur southbridge und das wars auch schon. bei den i865/i875 konnten zusätzlich bis zu 2 csa gb lan adapter angeklemmt werden.

ist beim verwendeten nf4 aber eh alles egal: der hat nur einen chip, der alle funktionen in sich vereint.
wie weit die beschädigung geht und was sie hervorgerufen hat, lässt sich eher schwer sagen (durchtrennte leiterbahn halte ich für unwahrscheinlich - dann würde es entweder gehen oder nicht. aber nicht einfach deutlich langsamer), aber ich würde mich nach einem neuen bord umgucken. (das mit dem bleistift hat vielleicht zu 486zeiten noch funktioniert, aber heutzutage sind leiterbahnen "etwas" feiner..)
mit etwas glück kannst du auch mit asus ne kulanzregel ausmachen, immerhin hättest du das problem nicht, wenn die vorneherein n vernünftiges mainbord (also ohne lüfter  ) gebaut hätten.


----------

